# Sullivan Univ. and Graduate Pay Scale?



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

I posting this in this board because I am hoping to get more answers from working pastry chefs. Anyway, I was looking into going to pastry school and did a lot of research and concluded that I could not support a family on what seems to be the predominant starting pay for trained pastry people, whicj seems to run from roughly 8-11 dollars an hour. I know every school has the lucky grad who ends up with a great, high paying job, but that is not the norm. One of the schools I checked into was Sullivan (in Kentucky) and I told her (the rep) my concerns and what my research had shown. She asked me if I had spoken with anyone who actually had a degree and I told her that I had and the answers were the same; you start out as a pastry cook making not a lot of money and possibly not any benefits. She told me that her graduates are courted by fancy places (Disney was one she mentioned. It is my understanding that they pay crap.) and are hired as Chefs--not cooks or assistants--and are well paid. I asked her to provide the starting salary for me for their recently graduated pastry students and to get back wth me. What she is telling me is completely contrary to the year-and-a-half of research I have done. Who is right here? Thanks for your input.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ask the lady from Kentucky a rhetorical question: Would you like to be operated on by a Doctor fresh out of Medical school with little or no experience in the operating room?

Never listen to a recruiting agent from a private school about salaries. Instead ask the people who PAY the salaries, the employers. Don't be shy, approach a few and ask them about work possibilities and expected salaries.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

You will most likely make crap money fro a few years. I am a working pastry chef and still have a hard time making ends meet. It is the kind of thing you do because you like it not the money.

By the way a recruiter will tell you anything to get your money.
Check our salary.com to get a general idea of what you could possiby earn in various parts of the USA.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i've found that where im from the pay is between 8-11 dollars as well. its hard being a cook/pastry cook. i cant even move outta my parents house yet, im almost 24!!!!!!!! ok, im depressed now. .. oh and a lot of coworkers who are around my age are in the same boat as i am. living in basements or with tons of cook roommates!


----------



## kerryann1980 (Dec 19, 2007)

hey joe. just graduated from the baking/pastry arts program in Ky. can't tell yet what to expect, but I'll definitly keep you posted on my progress...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

when i graduated with pastry AOS and management BS i landed a super sweet job as pastry chef in a big time hotel.
lots of money, but i was in way over my head, did'nt last long. that was a long time ago and i have worked many jobs for all kinds of money. 


you can get a good job if you really look. while you are in school, do as much as you can to get to know industry insiders. work the shows, benifits, special dinners etc. 

the best paying jobs are corporate, government, etc. (may not be the most challanging/artistic jobs but will give you stablity and benifits - you can always vent your creativity with friends and family/side job etc)

if you are looking to work with the big guns (celeb chef types), be prepared to work long hours for peanuts. this will serve you well in the long run having worked with the best. 

think about what you really want out of life and go from there.

happy holidays!!!

feel free to pm me for more information or just keep this conversation going.


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

Kerryann--yes, please do.

M Brown--I'll send you a PM shortly.

Thanks to all.


----------

